# T-Shirts design entwerfen



## KenOne (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

habt ihr vielleicht einige Tutorials zum T-Shirt Design?
Wieso sollte man das genau mit einem Vektor Programm machen und nicht mit Photoshop ?


----------



## smileyml (13. Dezember 2011)

Welche Programm du nutzt, entscheidet vor allem das geplante Druckverfahren.
Ein wenig darüber findest du auf Anhieb im Grafik - Basiswissen - http://www.tutorials.de/content/621-grafik-basiswissen.html#shirts

Zum Entwerfen eines Designs bedarf es dann die Beherrschung der Software und die entsprechende Kreativität. Dann kann man die oben verlinkten Sachen auch berücksichtigen und ist vor all zu großen Problemen erstmal gewahrt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## KenOne (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe nun einige Designs entworfen und möchte die nun auf verschiedene T-Shirts drucken.
Aber ich finde keine Online Druckerei die meine gesuchten T-Shirts anbietet.
Wie machen das denn die ganzen anderen Mode Designer? Die lassen sich doch nicht gleich ihr eigenes Model zuschneiden oder?
Ich suche ein ganz normales T-Shirt mit großem V Schnitt.


----------



## regurge (25. Dezember 2011)

spreadshirt hat Shirts mit  V-Ausschnitt, ansonsten könnte man die Shirts auch selbst besorgen und bei einer Druckerei vorbeibringen - die meisten werden es dir bedrucken


----------

